# Selling Used Gateway 3DS red + blue card



## LizzytheCoyote (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place! I just joined.
I have a gateway red card and blue card which I haven't really been using lately so I'm selling them!

    
They both work just fine! 
PM me if you're interested! I'm accepting PayPal!

Price: $55


----------



## LizzytheCoyote (Apr 3, 2017)

If you just want the Red card it will cost $50.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice initiative but you need one hundred posts to access the actual GBAtemp trading area.


----------

